# Actively Cooled Modem/Router Club



## phonyphonecall

*The Actively cooled Modem/Router Club*

(Yes this is not a joke)

The Actively Cooled Modem/Router Club now unofficially sponsors:
*THIS GUY'S SANDWICH*
We are an elite breed of bored people, that found an unused fan, and spied a conspicuously boring router.

If you want to join post in the thread with a pic of your modded out modem/router, and the type of modem/router you have. You will be added within 7 days to the list below.

*Please DO NOT post a mod that is not yours!
*Please DO NOT post an untangle router (sorry DuckieHo)

THE LIST

*Phonyphonecall:* Comcast Stock w/ 80mm fan
*Lord XeB:* WRT54GS flashed oc'd 250 w/ 80mm fan
*Loosenut:* Siemens 4100 asdl modem w/ recycled PS2 fan
*Morbid_666* WRT54GL router w/ 80mm fan
*k4m1k4z3* WRT54G router w/ 50mm fan
*bobfig* dsl router w/ fan + heatsinks
*Dexter* linkseys router w/ 80mm
*DuckieHo* untangle router. core solo 1.66ghz (on msi fuzzy)
*xlr8ter* RGA modem (I think). w/ 120mm fan no shield
*Xraven771* btvoyager2091 w/ modded 120mm
*ionstorm66:* Broadcom BCM5352 clocked at 250MHZ, 128MB ram, AMD PHENOM II sink+fan
*djcjrobb:* DD-WRT Linux on a router, *WATER COOLED!!!*
*Weesteev:* Dlink 615 *WATER COOLED!!!*
*Psycho666* WRT610N air cooled w/ hardwired fan


----------



## legoman786

This thread is useless without pics.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *legoman786* 
This thread is useless without pics.

http://www.overclock.net/cooling-exp...ble-modem.html

Theres phonyphonecall's experiment.


----------



## NidStyles

As soon as i get the chance to actually install DD-WRT on my WRT54GL here and overclock that baby you will have a glorious money shot of an active cooled Router. Probably this weekend.

Unfortunately, I do not actually own the cable modem, it's a rental....


----------



## Lord Xeb

I have a WRT54GS flashed with DD-WRT and overclocked to 250 (from 200). Currently there are heat sinks (ram sinks) on the chips inside and an 80mm fan on it.


----------



## Loosenut

I have a Siemens 4100 asdl modem with a case fan out of an old PS2.
link to my thread about it here:
http://www.overclock.net/networking-...modem-mod.html


----------



## DuckieHo

Untangle Router
MSI Fuzzy 945GM2 w/ 2x1Gb Intel NIC
Core Solo T1300 (1.66GHz) w/ Custom copper heatsink + 40mm fan
1GB Corsair DDR2 w/ heatspreaders
20GB Seagate LD25


----------



## phonyphonecall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NidStyles* 
As soon as i get the chance to actually install DD-WRT on my WRT54GL here and overclock that baby you will have a glorious money shot of an active cooled Router. Probably this weekend.

Unfortunately, I do not actually own the cable modem, it's a rental....

lol dont worry... neither do I. Respect for others property is overated


----------



## NidStyles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phonyphonecall* 
lol dont worry... neither do I. Respect for others property is overated

I got charged $150 for the rental, which is given back to me at the termination of my service once they come pick up the modem. I think I would rather have my $150 back.


----------



## phonyphonecall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NidStyles* 
I got charged $150 for the rental, which is given back to me at the termination of my service once they come pick up the modem. I think I would rather have my $150 back.









THAT SUCKS! sorry to hear that... I think comcast doesn't even know i still have theirs... lol


----------



## Morbid_666

i own WRT54GL. all i did is increased the size of the top & bottom holes by drilling them with larger drillbit - looks nice too. also i placed heatsinks onto chips. i'd love to put a 80 mm fan on top sucking air with couple LEDs/Resistors to slow it down but the router is in my housemate's room so i cannot do that. Ohh & i also did the same with my modem.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I just installed a fan in my WRT54G

If I can get ahold of some good small heatsinks I might go for an overclock.
(any good topics that explain how? Will this increase the range/signal strength?)

sorry for crappy cell phone pics... its all I have to take pictures with.

I superglued a 50mm exhaust fan to the roof of the router, and soldered the wires under the board.


----------



## phonyphonecall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


I just installed a fan in my WRT54G

If I can get ahold of some good small heatsinks I might go for an overclock.
(any good topics that explain how? Will this increase the range/signal strength?)

sorry for crappy cell phone pics... its all I have to take pictures with.

I superglued a 50mm exhaust fan to the roof of the router, and soldered the wires under the board.


I have no idea if anyone has ever oc'd a modem... or if it is possible. lol.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

yes, apparently you can OC the wrt54G when using the ddwrt firmware... Im not quite sure what the point of it is, but its overclocking and I want to figure it out.


----------



## frankzotynia10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


yes, apparently you can OC the wrt54G when using the ddwrt firmware... Im not quite sure what the point of it is, but its overclocking and I want to figure it out.


ddwrt wrt54gl under the admin tab you'll see it all the way down.

i've been running 250 mhz for months with zero problems. actually it runs in my server closet on the top shelf which is hot as hell with zero cooling.


----------



## phonyphonecall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frankzotynia10* 
ddwrt wrt54gl under the admin tab you'll see it all the way down.

i've been running 250 mhz for months with zero problems. actually it runs in my server closet on the top shelf which is hot as hell with zero cooling.

Cool! and pretty sweet! I wish there was a way to make an "untangle modem" kind of like a router... But the modem requires communication and verification with the ISP.


----------



## CryWin

Hey, I have a WRT54G too, but the overclock thing is greyed out... what gives? What version do you have, it could be because I have the Micro version due to smaller flash size.


----------



## phonyphonecall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CryWin*


Hey, I have a WRT54G too, but the overclock thing is greyed out... what gives? What version do you have, it could be because I have the Micro version due to smaller flash size.


Probably... I feel like im the only one without the WRT54G. Its possible you need a firmware uprgrade on it.


----------



## cathode

My router is an x86 machine running pfsense, so that doesn't count for this, i guess, but my switch is a Dell PowerConnect 2724 with two 40mm fans..... does that count?


----------



## Rebel4055

LoL I got a WRT54GS V4 DD WRT and a 80mm fan on it







WITH TOGGLE SWTICH XD


----------



## tagurtoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebel4055* 
LoL I got a WRT54GS V4 DD WRT and a 80mm fan on it







WITH TOGGLE SWITCH XD

Oh wow Just have to ruin the fun with your fancy "toggle switch"...


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tagurtoast* 
oh wow just have to ruin the fun with your fancy "toggle switch"...

d:


----------



## phonyphonecall

cathode said:


> My router is an x86 machine running pfsense, so that doesn't count for this, i guess, but my switch is a Dell PowerConnect 2724 with two 40mm fans..... does that count?
> 
> those are stock. am i wrong?


----------



## Vagrant Storm

becareful with the overclocking on the WRT54G

There is a very high chance of you bricking your router...or learning how to make a JTAC cable at best. You will not even be able to TFTP into it. I wish the DD-WRT folks would disable the overclocking for that version.

The GL versions seem to be able to OC though. I like my GS though that is just stock at 240MHz with no overclocking supported to tempt me, but 240MHz is basically OC'ed since 200MHz is the common clock.


----------



## bobfig

heres my modded dsl modem i did a few months back.


----------



## honk_honk

I want to join, I found it so fun I did it twice...in a non perverse sense.

It's late, I'm tired, proof of my work is in my sig. I can post some picks in the thread, laters.


----------



## phonyphonecall

We are still looking for more members! All you need to join is a pic of your mod! Its a fun and easy projects that can look pretty cool if you do it right.


----------



## Odel

Does a cooled Wireless adapter count in this club?


----------



## dexter

I got a WRT54G I'm willing to screw around with. Is there any benefits to overclocking it?

edit: Ive been running a game server for a while would oc'ing my router help with latency?


----------



## dexter

Well i went ahead anyways. Yet to see any improvements, but it was still a fun little project.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cathode* 
My router is an x86 machine running pfsense, so that doesn't count for this, i guess, but my switch is a Dell PowerConnect 2724 with two 40mm fans..... does that count?










We have the same keyboard! lol

Mine was from my old Gateway slimline from 2001 if i remember.


----------



## fl0w3n

no idea this club existed... i decided to do that a monthish ago back to my router.










count me in i guess...

but i still need to solder on the fan to the routers input...will that work? thats all thats stopping me from using it (and finding the power cord for it actually) then im going to hot glue up the gaps and screw it back together.

i was going to do this to my belkin, but upon disassembly i noticed only one chip controlling the switching for the 4 ports, and a processor

this microsoft router i believe has a processor, one chip controlling routing, and two chips per 4 ports for switching.


----------



## bobfig

i soldered mine to the power input with a couple of resisters so the fan wouldn't be over volted.


----------



## WarlordOne

LOL. From late 2007, my aircooled router and wireless adapter:


















The switch on the fron of the router is to switch the fan from full speed to low speed (resistored).


----------



## mth91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
Untangle Router
MSI Fuzzy 945GM2 w/ 2x1Gb Intel NIC
Core Solo T1300 (1.66GHz) w/ Custom copper heatsink + 40mm fan
1GB Corsair DDR2 w/ heatspreaders
20GB Seagate LD25










Holy crap you've got two computers in one case!


----------



## hglazm

You have no idea how tempted this thread has made me to watercool my router.
Most useless thing ever, but oh so hilarious.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hglazm* 
You have no idea how tempted this thread has made me to watercool my router.
Most useless thing ever, but oh so hilarious.

Do it. We do things here because we can. Don't always need a good reason.


----------



## phonyphonecall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Do it. We do things here because we can. Don't always need a good reason.


lol... Some day i'll break out the LN2 just for this


----------



## gallocs

While I may be a little bit late, I would like to join this club too. I have a Netgear WGR614 V4 wireless G router.

Recently, my internet has been dropping quite frequently, so after feeling my router, I noticed it felt slightly too hot for my tastes. I then decided that the simplest way to reduce its temperatures while keeping the noise down would be to create a USB-powered 120mm fan which would sit atop the router. Here's the end result. 









(Note: So far I haven't had to reboot my modem or router since I've performed this "mod." My router is also MUCH cooler to the touch.)


----------



## -=sT3V3=-

Saw this thread a little while ago and decided to add mine:



















Thermal pads join the Ic's to the plastic base, moving the heat download.










Simple slot extractor sits next to the router to "blast" air under the unit.










Powered the fan using the Routers USB connector


----------



## yutzybrian

I believe I now qualify since I bought the router I modded for a friend off of him (he just bought a DGL-4500)

http://www.overclock.net/other-hardw...ml#post7411422


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phonyphonecall* 

The Actively cooled Modem/Router Club

(Yes this is not a joke)

We are an elite breed of bored people, that found an unused fan, and spied a conspicuously boring router.

If you want to join post in the thread with a pic of your modded out modem/router, and the type of modem/router you have. You will be added within 7 days to the list below.

*Please DO NOT post a mod that is not yours!
*Please DO NOT post an untangle router (sorry DuckieHo)

I call bias.

How does a actively cooled custom router not qualify?

The OP even mentions boring routers... your off-the-shelf routers are just boring Linux machines.


----------



## phonyphonecall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
I call bias.

How does a actively cooled custom router not qualify?

The OP even mentions boring routers... your off-the-shelf routers are just boring Linux machines.

I just feel like the point is to mod a stok off the shelf router. not build your own. but for the commitment, I could bend the rules for you.


----------



## shurik06_83

duckie my hat comes off to u anyone that can mess around with old gear and turn it into a router got skills not like some one punching out a hole in a plastick case to mount a fan a chimp can do that


----------



## damric

I am really enjoyed reading this thread. I always wondered why manufacturers don't do this already. My modems and routers have always ran so hot. I have been setting them on aluminum sheets for a couple years which helps some, but I think I'll look into some very low budget small RAM heatsinks and fan mod for them.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *damric* 
I am really enjoyed reading this thread. I always wondered why manufacturers don't do this already. My modems and routers have always ran so hot. I have been setting them on aluminum sheets for a couple years which helps some, but I think I'll look into some very low budget small RAM heatsinks and fan mod for them.

Fans cost money and can fail....


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
Fans cost money and can fail....

and they can become noisy... the average person probably doesn't want to hear their router humming away.


----------



## phonyphonecall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
and they can become noisy... the average person probably doesn't want to hear their router humming away.

this is why i still feel someone should try a liquid cooled router. I dont have the spare parts. : (. anyone who has some old stuff can PM me.


----------



## yutzybrian

Phase change cooling anyone?


----------



## phonyphonecall

I KNOW that there are more people on OCN that have thrown a fan on their modem. CMON GUYS!!! lol...


----------



## xlr8ter

I have one but it's REEEEEALLY ugly...


----------



## phonyphonecall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlr8ter* 
I have one but it's REEEEEALLY ugly...









HAHAHAHHA. Congrats xlr8ter your in.







. And there's nothing wrong with ugly if it gets the job done!


----------



## mega_option101

What difference did putting that fan there do?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

sure does look ugly









But I am still trying to figure out how you have that fan attached...


----------



## phonyphonecall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
sure does look ugly









But I am still trying to figure out how you have that fan attached...

I think we are all slightly amazed by it...


----------



## Damarious25

small club... here, take a look at this guys sandwich...


----------



## phonyphonecall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Damarious25* 
small club... here, take a look at this guys sandwich...

that actually just became like my 4th favorite thread on this site... the Actively Cooled Modem/Router Club now unofficially sponsors THIS GUY'S SANDWICH

And btw Damarious, it wouldn't be so small if more people took the time to throw a fan on their modem... haha


----------



## repo_man

Free bump for the heart of OCN. Cooling _routers_. Talk about pursuit of performance!


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Free bump for the heart of OCN. Cooling _routers_. Talk about pursuit of performance!









We dare to be different


----------



## Super Coffee

Has anyone done a liquid cooled router yet?


----------



## Xraven771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Super Coffee* 
Has anyone done a liquid cooled router yet?

that would be awsum xD someone probly has or atleast tryed


----------



## Xraven771

Mine







its the btvoyager2091 < probly the worst rooter ever


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xraven771* 
Mine







its the btvoyager2091 < probly the worst rooter ever










Wow, that's quite a hack-job.








You shouldn't have any more heat problems on that... even if the fan dies. It has plenty of ventilation.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
Wow, that's quite a hack-job.








You shouldn't have any more heat problems on that... even if the fan dies. It has plenty of ventilation.

i gata say tho... thats a nicely cut circle.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Yes, it is a pretty good circle, but looks like it needs sanded down to look better.

A square hole would have fit that fan a little better...


----------



## ionstorm66

Do pfsense routers count?


----------



## phonyphonecall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ionstorm66* 
Do pfsense routers count?

ehh yes and no... anything interesting about yours?

and Xraven771 welcome to the club


----------



## Freekers

May I say that I lolled so hard that I almost fell of my chair while reading trough this topic and watching pictures ?
But, I have to admit, those things run very hot during summer and the idea is good ! I like it ! Heck, I might even try it !
Thanks for the inspiration !


----------



## Xraven771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
Wow, that's quite a hack-job.








You shouldn't have any more heat problems on that... even if the fan dies. It has plenty of ventilation.

late reply but yeah dose the job and less connection problems now like disconnected and also the fan on it is really quiet so don't really know its on


----------



## ionstorm66

My WRT54GS v5
CPU: Broadcom BCM5352 over clocked to *250 Mhz*
RAM: 128 Megabits synchronous DRAM @ 166MHz
ROM: Custom added Macronix 32 megabit Flash ROM
Fan: Stock AMD Phenom II heat sink fan.
Heatsink: Old P4 chipset heatsink.


----------



## floodx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ionstorm66* 
My WRT54GS v5
CPU: Broadcom BCM5352 over clocked to *250 Mhz*
RAM: 128 Megabits synchronous DRAM @ 166MHz
ROM: Custom added Macronix 32 megabit Flash ROM
Fan: Stock AMD Phenom II heat sink fan.
Heatsink: Old P4 chipset heatsink.









No wonder you need increased ventilation! Look at that mess of wires!


----------



## ionstorm66

Well the bottom and top vents next to the fan are blocked off with tape so that the fan blows air at me, which helps keep me cool as well







.


----------



## repo_man

I just modded mine yesterday with some heatsinks. I'll have to post pics. No fan on it yet but I did drill out the holes and add the aforementioned heatsinks!


----------



## djcjrobb

My class project was to install DD-WRT Linux on a router. I took this a step farther by adding water cooling.

*Water Cooled D-Link DIR-615 rev C1*

http://www.djcj.net/images/router/4-hq.jpg









http://www.djcj.net/images/router/19-hq.jpg









http://www.djcj.net/images/router/3-hq.jpg









http://www.djcj.net/images/router/44-hq.jpg









*Here is my main post:*
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ml#post9705343


----------



## yutzybrian

Wow and I was called crazy for water cooling a laptop. I think this blows my project outta the water (no pun intended)


----------



## djcjrobb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yutzybrian* 
Wow and I was called crazy for water cooling a laptop. I think this blows my project outta the water (no pun intended)

haha. Ohh a laptop? I wanna see that.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Finally someone water cooled their router.


----------



## phonyphonecall

added djcjrobb and ionstorm66,

*CONGRATS TO djcjrobb FOR BEING THE FIRST MEMBER TO WC A ROUTER!!!*


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djcjrobb* 
haha. Ohh a laptop? I wanna see that.

Links in my sig


----------



## PDXMark

Now to make my AMD 2.2Ghz pFsense router/network controller watercooled!

Though I can do 500,000+ packets a second at 2GHz-CPU and 400MHz Dual channel Mem.
So I don't think watercooling will increase my throughput at all?


----------



## weesteev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PDXMark* 
Now to make my AMD 2.2Ghz pFsense router/network controller watercooled!

Though I can do 500,000+ packets a second at 2GHz-CPU and 400MHz Dual channel Mem.
So I don't think watercooling will increase my throughput at all?

Haha since when was that a reason not to water cool it !!

Heres my entry... water cooled Dlink 615. Ongoing project link can be found in my Sig, Im looking to watercool botha cable modem and router in the same box.


----------



## huntman21016

Very nice


----------



## DuckieHo

How did you mount the waterblock?


----------



## weesteev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


How did you mount the waterblock?



Sekisui thermal tape. You can see a small bit peeking out from underneath the water blcok in the first picture.


----------



## phonyphonecall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weesteev* 
Haha since when was that a reason not to water cool it !!

Heres my entry... water cooled Dlink 615. Ongoing project link can be found in my Sig, Im looking to watercool botha cable modem and router in the same box.


AHH!!! sorry for the late updates... I was out of town at a couple swim meets... I will add you in. That is a sick setup BTW. have you found any improvement in local transfer speeds?


----------



## Psycho666

hey! i want in








my WRT610N ran so hot, it dropped wireless after some serious downloading...
so...inserted a fan








and the best part is....

you won't see a thing from it













































just superglued the fan on it so it won't move








now just hope it works enough lol
if not...i could always fix a fan to the bottom which could be USB powered


----------



## phonyphonecall

updated.
Psycho I love the hardwired fan. Much more efficient than an outside power source.


----------



## sandythedog

Going to do this.


----------



## NoL

Do I if I try an extra -50C phase unit on my wireless router next time I'm home?


----------



## sandythedog

If I do this to an Asus RT-N16, what fan should I put where?

I was thinking either a 120mm exhaust on the top or two 80mm exhausts to the sides of the Asus logo on the top. I will fit some heatsinks to all the chips of course. It's better to have an exhaust because it's easier to suck air in holes than force it out... right? I may even add some more ventilation.


----------



## lagittaja

Sorry for the bump but damn this is an awesome thread








I seriously have to do something to my TP-Link MR3420, that little bugger heats up so much..
I think I could manage to fit a 92mm on to it, it's size is about 10x16cm so..
I would probably steal power for the fan from inside the router.


----------



## yutzybrian

This reminds me, the router I posted earlier in the thread I had to take the fan off because it was in the same room that I slept in, but now its been moved outside the room. Time to re-upgrade it


----------



## lagittaja

Well here is the current state of my router. It's just sitting there half naked.
Red circled heatsink is stock and the green circled I put there myself. Numbering indicates what is hottest, the main chip is really hot, then on the left most is the wifi chip (afaik) and then on the right side is some ram chip under the two sinks. Those two are the second hottest, then there is the second from left chip, I have no idea what it is but I suspect it could be related to lan.
I cannot understand why TP-link decided to save couple of dollars and leave those three chips naked..
That black sink is thermal glued there, I am going to try if I could break it loose without damaging the actual chip. If I manage to get it loose I'll show my dremel to a socket 1155 stock cooler and slap that on there lol. If not then I'll just make a hole to the cover and slap a 92mm fan there.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















P.S. If I bother and have time I might change the thermal tape of those alu sinks to some MX-2









Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tycoonbob

Oh My God...I will be joining this club this week!

I have my Thompson Cable modem, a Netgear WNDR3200 (DD-WRT) and some netgear junk wireless router. I also run an Untangle firewall, but that doesn't count evidently. I'm going to mount a fan to something tonight!


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phonyphonecall*
> 
> 
> _
> _
> The Actively cooled Modem/Router Club
> (Yes this is not a joke)
> 
> We are an elite breed of bored people, that found an unused fan, and spied a conspicuously boring router.
> 
> If you want to join post in the thread with a pic of your modded out modem/router, and the type of modem/router you have. You will be added within 7 days to the list below.
> 
> *Please DO NOT post a mod that is not yours!
> *
> *Please DO NOT post an untangle router (sorry DuckieHo)*
> 
> 
> I call bias.
> 
> How does a actively cooled custom router not qualify?
> 
> The OP even mentions boring routers... your off-the-shelf routers are just boring Linux machines.


I'm with duckie here, I run this beautiful raid 1, dual xeon, ecc ram router with a glorious 6 gigE ports (the unit taking up 8&9 from the top):









I mean how many people on here have redundant PSUs on their router?


----------



## tycoonbob

Original mod...60mm fan.


Broke one of the fins off the fan, so upgraded to a quieter 80mm fan.


My Thomson Cable modem. Here is the build log thread.


----------



## ihatelolcats

cisco linksys e1000 with some small aluminum heatsinks i put on (extras from my vga cooler)
AVC brand fan
powered with 5V from USB


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> Broke one of the fins off the fan, so upgraded to a quieter 80mm fan.
> 
> My Thomson Cable modem. Here is the build log thread.


Fan grills are for wussies!


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> Fan grills are for wussies!


Or for people who tend to not pay attention (I've put my hand in a running fan countless times when reaching in a turned on computer lol)


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Or for people who tend to not pay attention (I've put my hand in a running fan countless times when reaching in a turned on computer lol)


x2 on this. With the modem sitting on my desk and having visitors all the time, better safe than sorry. That fan is one of the stock 80mm fans from the Norco RPC-4224, and is pretty strong. No heat at all anywhere on my modem either. Been running for a week straight so far.


----------



## tycoonbob

Added an 80mm fan to my Netgear WNDR3700 router!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Hmm I'm thinking of modding my DIR 665, thing works great when it first starts, but after it heats up it goes south. Net drops and high ping, might even be worse than the router it replaced, which also overheated and dropped..

I'm thinking either a ghetto mod 90mm cpu fan on the top, or maybe if I get a little bit fancy and want to spend money on it.. 2 of these ninja'd inside. http://www.ebay.com/itm/251107551638?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

So far I have checked the temp on the chips, it was about 45C, with the top off. I expect it will be even worse later today after it has been on all day.

I'm going to see how well active cooling works though before I do anything. My testing will include, laying the router upside down on top of my Antec 300, and letting the 120mm exhaust fan cool it lol, then checking the chip temps to gauge how well active cooling works.


----------



## ihatelolcats

those are overkill imo, a small fan is all you need. or if you have some small aluminum bits you could glue those on the chips to help


----------



## Faster_is_better

Right now the 2 chips that are getting hot just have some little thermal pads of some sort on them. They almost look and feel like little stone slabs. I put the router upside down and let the exhaust from my case blow into it, dropped it about 10C and seems to be running pretty stable like this.

I checked ebay, I could get laptop heatsinks, just little copper slabs about 1mm thick for about $2, not sure if that would be any better though. Something with fins and a fan blowing across would probably be better. Something like ram or a mobo chipset heatsink would probably work best.

It's pretty lame an expensive router like this shouldn't have these problems, my office is usually pretty cool or cold even, so you would think it could dissipate heat well enough to work right...


----------



## Shobai

This modem is just the bog stock modem my ISP provides. It's actually the 2nd I've had; after nearly a year of service the first would get /very/ hot and drop out constantly under light to medium usage. To make matters worse, I would have to go into it's config page and manually disconnect then reconnect. When I finally convinced my ISP there was a problem they provided me with this one as a replacement, but it's done the same thing since I switched over to it.

I took the grey top plate from the first modem, cut out the vents over the MCU and screwed a spare 80mm fan on. Made use of a dodgy USB extension cable to supply 5V to the fan. I threw on a fan guard to protect questing fingers.



Since installing the fan the modem has never gotten warm to the touch, which is a vast improvement over 'before' where it was always warm. I have seen it drop out twice in the 2 weeks since I added the fan, only under heavy usage, and it has been preloading Borderlands 2 for the last hour with no drop outs. Previously it would drop out almost as soon as I reconnected when under heavy load.

I added some tape across the LEDs to mute their brightness at night (I sleep in the same room). additionally, the fan is too clicky to leave running while I'm sleeping so I unplug it before heading to bed. The next step is to try a different fan on there, possibly install a heatsink on the Broadcom chip and maybe add a switch for the fan.


----------



## Veky

Can I join







?

Siemens SX763

v1



and v2


----------



## repo_man

OH lawdy! What a necro bump! It was real cool to see this thread in my subs box this morning.


----------



## ThijsH

Might as well re re necro this thread then. Seeing this thread reminded me of how bad my modem is; touching it almost burns one's fingers and connection to the internet drops every now and again. (this might also be the old copper wire laid at my house). Anyway, lets see if duct taping a fan on it makes any difference.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThijsH*
> 
> Might as well re re necro this thread then. Seeing this thread reminded me of how bad my modem is; touching it almost burns one's fingers and connection to the internet drops every now and again. (this might also be the old copper wire laid at my house). Anyway, lets see if duct taping a fan on it makes any difference.












Howd it go?


----------



## ThijsH

Forgot to update my bad. I plunked down a fan on the router/modem but it didn't make any difference , it was still behaving erratically.
After calling a dozenth time to my isp and having a dozenth mechanic by and fix it, this time there was one that knows what he's doing and knows how to fix things. It turns out there was too strong of an angle in the copper cable coming to the house, like it was folded. Also the connection plug between public grid and my house's grid wasn't making good contact, as in barely any contact, and it was made of nickel or tin when it should have been at least copper.

Anyway, it's fixed







.


----------



## Spotopolis

I have a Cisco DPC3010. Its a great modem especially for the $15 I paid on Amazon for it. Only problem was it was getting toasty. I wanted to pull the heatsink off and put a new one on with better thermal paste, but man, that thing is on there good. Its glued or something. I didn't want to damage it, so I did what I could. A few minutes with my Dremel, soldering iron, an old USB cable, and a fan took care of that burning heat.


----------



## V1C10U5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cathode*
> 
> My router is an x86 machine running pfsense, so that doesn't count for this, i guess, but my switch is a Dell PowerConnect 2724 with two 40mm fans..... does that count?


Most people use printing paper but a switch is another way to go


----------



## satanicpotato

I also added a 60 mm fan and heatsinks to my Linksys EtherFast router, wired fan into the router's input, and I saw a dramatic decrease in ping times, but a slight decrease in range also.



This doesn't really matter to me because I have a pretty small house, and the longevity of the life of my router is more important to me than the range of it.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *satanicpotato*
> 
> I also added a 60 mm fan and heatsinks to my Linksys EtherFast router, wired fan into the router's input, and I saw a dramatic decrease in ping times, but a slight decrease in range also.
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't really matter to me because I have a pretty small house, and the longevity of the life of my router is more important to me than the range of it.


That's really cool.







Any more info on the ping times?

Soon I'm going to open up my Arris SB6183 and either put more heatsinks or put a small fan; that thing gets insanely hot.


----------



## satanicpotato

@TheBloodEagle

When I first got the old thing, I could ping my local NAS across the house in 80ms, 50Ms when I added the cooling, and 5ms when I added custom DD-WRT firmware and over clocked it by 40mhz

If you look carefully at the picture it shows the model number is BEFSR41, (which doesnt suppourd dd-wrt) however, the hardware is actually a WRT54G!(which does) I guess that's what I get for shopping at flea markets...


----------



## skygear

Modding a modem shortly here and might do a plexiglass case for it. Only have portable devices around the house with the exception of the router and modem. Liquid cooling might be interesting.


----------



## Neet_za

Do ups's count







?
runs off internal relay so whenever the ups is in bat. mode or bypass mode the fan spins but turns off when relays opens aka when you turn the ups off


----------



## Vario

Modem kept overheating and losing connection to internet, router just runs hot, problem solved:


Koolance 120mm fan on a 7v AC adapter for 24/7 about 2.5 years now.

Asus RT-N65U
Dlink DCM 301


----------



## Nukemaster

Blast from the past.

Looks good. I just have a hole in my router, no fan(I am sure it runs cooler).


----------

